# dhcpcd (wlan) und dhcpd (eth) DNS IP-Adresse setzen

## alexander_ro

Hi Mädels ... Jungs  :Wink: 

Mein Notebook verbindet sich per WLAN mit dem Internet. IP-Adresse und DNS-Server holt er mit dhcpcd vom WLAN Hotspot. Andere Rechner (z.B. Rasperry Pi) verbinde ich über Ethernet mit dem Notebook direkt. Der Notebook liefert dazu die IP-Adresse per dhcpd an den Rechner am Ethernet. Das funktioniert auch soweit nur das leider die IP-Adresse der DNS sich ja mit jedem WLAN Hotspot ändert. Wenn ich die manuell in die Konfiguration des dhcpd Eintrage funktioniert das alles bestens. Kommt mir vor wie EDV zu Fuß ...

Weiß jemand wie ich die DNS IP-Adresse die der dhcpcd vom Hotspot bekommt automatisch an den dhcpd auf dem Notebook weiter geben kann?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das ich das schon mal zum funktionieren bekommen hatte aber irgendwie bekomme ich es gerade nicht mehr hin ...  :Sad: 

Grüße

Alexander

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Alexander,

was genau ist dein Problem? Es ist nicht wirklich ersichtlich wo du manuelle Einträge vornehmen musst und welcher oder ob dein Laptop oder Raspi als Router dient.

Die Namensauflösung geht nicht? Statisch hast du wohl bei deinem Raspi kein Problem, aber mit deinem Notebook, wenn es in anderen Netzen unterwegs ist?

Fehlt dir vielleicht die DNS Einrichtung bei der IP-Verteilung in deinem LAN?

Und/Oder du musst den DNS (auch bei anderen Hotspots im Laptop) Eintrag des Laptops korrigieren?

Es sollte so sein:

Deine Laptop und andere WLAN Geräte sollten bei dir beides bekommen. Eine IP, einen DNS Server (oder Timeserver) und eine Route ins Internet.

Je nach Situation kann man das natürlich alles Statisch setzen, dazu braucht man aber das Wissen über das Netztwerk, in der Regel kann man nicht gut statische Adressen nutzen wenn man fremde Hotspots nutzen will, weil einem dort das Wissen über das Netzwerk fehlt.

Damit du in deinem LAN/WAN auch den DNS-Eintrag von deinem Provider nutzen kannst brauchst du einen DNS-Resolver, normalerweise macht das halt der Router und bei den meisten Heim-Nutzern auch die Fritzbox automatisch. Alternativ könntest du einen festen DNS-Eintrag wählen zum Beispiel von:

```
Digitalcourage: 85.214.20.141

Chaos Computer Club: 213.73.91.35
```

Oder den mit allen Nachteilen verbundenen von Unternehmen wie Google: 8.8.8.8

Bei mir reicht es halt aus, wenn die Maschine (Router/dnsmasq-Server oder dhcpd), die IP-Adressen verteilt auch den richtigen DNS-Eintrag in /etc/resolve hat.

Ich weiß nicht genau ob dhcpd das auch macht oder nur einen DNS-Eintrag setzen kann. dnsmasq kann man aber so konfigurieren das die IP des Routers dann automatisch bei allen Clients im Netzwerk als dns Server eingetragen werden kann:

```

Internet ------ Router mit dnsmasq

                   IP-INTERNET 891.129.128.1

                   DNS: 891.129.128.100

                  IP-LAN 192.168.1.42------------LAN/WAN

                                                               Laptop IP 192.168.1.150

                                                               DNS: 192.168.1.42

                                                               gw: 192.168.1.42

```

Wenn sich jetzt die IP-Adresse im Internet von dem Router verändert oder der DNS-Eintrag muss man die Clients im LAN/WAN nicht automatisch neu konfigurieren.

----------

## alexander_ro

Es steht schon da was die Rechner jeder Rechner für eine Aufgabe hat nur scheinbar nicht so das es verständlich ist. Ich versuche es mal aufzumalen.

```
Hotspot-------(dhcpcd)(WLAN)Notebook(eth)(dhcpd)--------Rasperry
```

Die Domainnamen Auflösung auf dem Notebook funktioniert. Auf dem Raspberry geht ping an IP-Adressen aber die Namens Auflösung funktioniert nicht weil in der resolv.conf die falsche IP-Adresse steht. Vom Hotspot müsste die DNS IP-Adresse über den Notebook zum Raspberry weiter geleitet werden. Hotspot kann mein eigener sein oder aber von beliebigen Providern.

Ich hoffe man versteht es jetzt besser ...  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

Was auch geht auf dem laptop einen dns "server" laufen lassen, der einfach die anfragen weiterleitet.

Wenn der Rasperry eine DNS anfrage stellt geht das zu dem Laptop und dieser schickt die anfrage weiter

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah ok!

Jetzt hast du mehrere verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

1. Auf dem Raspi einen alternativen dns-Server zu nutzen.

2. Dir ein Script schreiben das wenn sich deine DNS-Adresse in /etc/resolv.conf ändert auch der Eintrag in deiner dhcpd Konfig für die LAN Clienten (dein Raspi) ändert.

3. DNSmasq installieren und konfigurieren statt dhcpd. DNSmasq kann neben DNS halt auch gleich dhcpd machen.

4. Den Raspi mit WLAN ausstatten und auch als Client nutzen, wie den Laptop.

Lasse dich nicht verwirren von DHCP als Server und als Client. Selbst wenn du ja der NAT und Firewall-Script auf dem Laptop hast um Anfragen aus deinem LAN weiter zu routen, braucht dein eigener Rechner ja noch dhcp/oder Networkmanager um vom Hotspot die IP zu bekommen. Aber es liest sich ja so als hättest du das schon alles eingerichtet.

Wobei wenn ich so drüber nachdenke ist das halt nur so wenn du zwei verschiedene Netzwerke hast. Man könnte glaube ich auch einfach eine Bridge nutzen, so das dein Laptop alle Anfragen wie ein Hardware-Switch von WLAN ins LAN weiter leitet. Aber das ist halt die unsauberste Variante und die mit wenig Sicherheit und die Konfiguration hätte blöde Seiteneffekte je nachdem in welchem LAN du bist. Könnte man aber auch machen wenn du halt "nur" deinen Raspi da anschließt. Dann spart man sich halt die Firewall-Scripte und oder ein NAT/Masqurading beim Routing.

Hab das selber aber noch nicht ausprobiert, außer bei diversen Router-Boxen verschiedene VLANs per GUI so zusammen geknüpft.

Musst halt je nach Sicherheit und Aufwand schauen was du willst.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## alexander_ro

Das mit dem eigenen DNS Server auf dem Laptop würde mir gefallen weil es am besten zu meiner bisherigen Konfiguration passt. Nur weiß ich nicht wie das gehen soll. Hat man da dann nicht genau das gleiche Problem wie jetzt. Ich muss ja den DNS-Server den ich dynamisch vom Hotspot bekomme dann in die Konfiguration des DNS-Servers eintragen.

----------

## firefly

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Das mit dem eigenen DNS Server auf dem Laptop würde mir gefallen weil es am besten zu meiner bisherigen Konfiguration passt. Nur weiß ich nicht wie das gehen soll. Hat man da dann nicht genau das gleiche Problem wie jetzt. Ich muss ja den DNS-Server den ich dynamisch vom Hotspot bekomme dann in die Konfiguration des DNS-Servers eintragen.

 

AFAIK, wenn der DNS-Server auf dem host nur weiterleiten (so eine art forwarding DNS server) soll, kann dieser die resolve.conf des lokalen system verweden.

Und dnsmasq macht das auch:

 *https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dnsmasq wrote:*   

> Upstream nameservers
> 
> By default, dnsmasq uses the name servers specified in /etc/resolv.conf as its upstream nameservers.
> 
> A different file can be used through the -r (--resolv-file) command line option.
> ...

 

----------

## alexander_ro

Ich hatte zuerst bei dem bind DNS gesucht weil ich den so schon verwende. Aber der kann das scheinbar nicht. Den dnsmasq muss ich jetzt mal ausprobieren dem seinen DHCP muss man ja nicht verwenden. Ich würde da gerne den dhcpd lassen.

----------

## alexander_ro

Den dhcp von dnsmasq habe ich jetzt in der make.conf mit USE="-dhcp" ausgeschaltet. Ich hoffe mal das ist so richtig und macht sonst keine Probleme.

In der dnsmasq.conf habe ich als einzigen Eintrag die Beschränkung auf die Ethernet Schnittstelle.

```

interface=enp7s0

```

Wenn ich jetzt auf dem Notebook beim dhcpd den DNS Eintrag auf die IP-Adresse des Ethernet setzte dann funktioniert die Namensauflösung auch auf dem Raspberry ...  :Smile: 

----------

